
HackerBoxes – Monthly Subscription Box for Electronics Hobbyists - jlonglaw
http://www.hackerboxes.com/
======
jlonglaw
Currently live with a Kickstarter Campaign, HackerBoxes is a monthly
subscription box (kinda like Loot Crate) but comprising surprises for
electronics hobbyists, computer geeks, makers, and hackers. Kits, tools, toys,
and goodies to include projects like: Single Board Computers (e.g. Arduino,
Raspberry Pi, BeagleBone, CHIP), Retro Gaming (such as Uzebox or Hydra), Morse
Code Keyer/Decoder, Hacker Multi-Bus-Tool (like the Bus Pirate), Digital
Oscilloscope, RF or Laser Communications, DSP, RFID for Geocaching of General
Tagging, Analog/Digital/Microcontroller Circuit Exploration Lab, Robot
Platform (turtle, line tracer, avoidance nav), Logic Analyzer, Pseudorandom
Number Generator, Cipher Box, Software Defined Radio (SDR) Transceiver,
Controllable LED grids and cubes, Audio Synth and Sequencer (a la
Groovesizer), Brainwave Light and Sound Machine, and so forth. Hack the
Planet!

------
efriese
Awesome idea. I hope you guys get to production. It would be a fun challenge
with my son to see what we can make each month.

~~~
jlonglaw
Thank you for your support! I have taught circuits, electronics, and
programming at the college level before, so I am excited about the educational
impact of our offering. Please keep in touch with your thoughts. We want to
hear feedback on our boxes from all subscribers, but definitely the HackerNews
crowd!

-Joe, Founder [http://www.hackerboxes.com/](http://www.hackerboxes.com/)

